# BC Teton Pass/Jackson areas?



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

Heading up to the Jackson/Star Valley areas next week and am hoping to get some skiing in. Any ideas of good spots, shops for info. Thanks for beta.
Zach.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

wilson backcountry sports is a good place to get some info on teton pass. It is located in the only commercial area of Wilson, next to the bagel shop, at the base of the pass on the wyoming side. They have some good maps of the different runs on the pass. Depending on conditions, the north side where Glory and twin slides is might serve up some good corn and the south side w/ avalanche bowl and the claw may be more winterlike conditions. Be sure to check jhavalanche.org for the latest avy forecast. There is a cool tele shop in driggs too, I forget what it is called. Have fun up there, there are always people on the pass who may be willing to offer some beta.


----------

